# Kissing Trivia



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

I really need to go out and kiss someone lol that's interesting


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

That's interesting .


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

Sweet! This is cool! Where'd you find all this?


----------



## jxclass19 (Feb 1, 2009)

hmm... I've never kissed any one with my hair color.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

I lean to the left when I kiss! :shock::?:lol:


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

lol i'm trying to make myself lean in to the left when kissing levi...lol bc i've realized i always go to the right


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

LOL I love the thing about Men with mustaches are not allowed to habitually kiss human beings. A) what if its a woman with a mustache and yes they do exist B) they said not allowed to kiss human beings, what about his horse?!? C) I must take my freind carl who has a thick, black, spiky caterpilla mustache to Indiana so when he tries to kiss me with that horrible mustache he can be arrested.....neat


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

I burned a lot of calories today :lol:


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

my hair is soo dark brown its almost black , i've only ever kissed blondes, i guess thats my thing, blondes =)


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

lol! haha


----------



## Whispering Meadows (Apr 30, 2009)

the thing with the hair colors might actually be true (for me anyways) lol


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Whispering Meadows said:


> the thing with the hair colors might actually be true (for me anyways) lol


 

You are to young to be kissin the boys. LOL:lol:


----------



## Whispering Meadows (Apr 30, 2009)

lol yea i've decided that after i did hehe :lol:


----------

